# Which one ?



## glowinowl (Feb 27, 2018)

Basically I have problems with leaky gas and incomplete evacuation. That combo as you may guess gives you a nice fecal stench (great!).

So I started doing exercises for pelvic floor and since I read that I would have more success if I put on some mass I bought ON Serious Mass.

It contains a lot of allergens like gluten, milk etc. First day it went fine, second day I get this horrible incomplete evacuation.

Now, since I spent a lot of money on it I dont wanna throw it away, and I stil don't know if it's something else or gainer.

I am wondering if incomplete evacuation is caused by pelvic floor dysfunction or diet ? or maybe both ?

If it's caused by diet then I am stuck being skinny and having hard time putting on mass which makes me have incomplete evacuation and pelvic floor problems,

and if I try to put on mass (see no other way but using gainer) I make the situation worse.

It's a shitty situation.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Dude eat salads with each meal and youll never have s^hit stuck in ever again


----------

